# Help please from Flash S3 owners



## Rexy99 (Apr 27, 2014)

Calling all Flash S3 owners...

Having just bought a private sale 2009 Flash S3 I have now realised that I have been conned by a lying swine of a previous owner who deliberately hid damp issues at the time of purchase (lesson already learned - I'll never buy again without a professional damp check, please no lectures on that one!)

I have plenty of evidence that my van was not 'as described' but to help me in building this evidence dossier can anyone with a 2009ish S3 tell me:

1) Should the plywood seat base over the water heater be screwed in down or is this removeable (which prevented me access to see where it has leaked)?

2) Should there be strips of plastic corrugated panel stapled to the double bed base in the luton cab (underneath the double mattress) or have these been added by the previous owner as he knew the bed base was damp?

Apologies for the bizarre questions however whereas most of the evidence for a 'cover up' is very clear, I have had different opinions from repairers on these two issues. 

Any help appreciated


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Sorry to hear of the problems. I can not help with what is and what is not your model van. The corrugated plastic MAY have been an attempt to stop damp, but this is damp from condensation when the bed is used.
p-c


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes that is a common way of dealing with condensation, putting that under the mattress. A lot of vans with the Luton bed suffer with this.it allows air to circulate. You could take that out and have a ply board with plenty of holes cut in to make it look better, but do have it raised by 1/2 inch to allow the air to get under.

Not got an answer about other.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I has a 2008 Chausson Welcome 75 and the seat base of the dinnette was screwed down. I think about 8 screws to remove but as the water pump and filter is separate then there really shouldn't be much call to routinely go in there.


----------

